# 1st Puppy Lesson for Milo & Alfie



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well today was Milo & Alfies first puppy training lesson and a completely new experience for me in that its all based around 'reward'. Throughout my service career my dog training was the compulsive/assertive type, working with German Shepherd Dogs at around the age of 15 months to 3 years.....so this was completely different.
So first of all we all met up outside and Alfie met up with his litter brother Buddy, initially I dont think they recognised each other but after a few seconds the penny dropped Milo was so laid back at one stage he looked to be falling asleep during the instructors briefing. Along with Milo, Alfie & Buddy was a 14 week Springer and a 20 week Lab x Collie...so with Clickers going off all over the place the smell of chicken, cheese and various other treat smells we got stuck into sits, downs, recalls, walking to heel and a twist just for good measure It got a little manic at times but I think we all achieved a little something and got to do things with our puppies with so many distractions around, I would never have done this with my RAF Students and their dogs I think there would have been one mass bust up.
All in all though I think the puppies and owners all enjoyed the experience and are looking forward to next Saturday I know I'm a little biased but big up for the JD Puppies they all looked great


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantastic update, thanks!! Can you take a photo of the three of them next week - woud LOVE to see that, as I'm sure JD and others would . So lovely that you can train them together x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Did you go to Lorraine at ICT dog training? How fab that there were 3 cockapoos in one class - we missed the last 2 sessions due to holiday - wonder if I could join your class for the last 2 - that would be so funny - 4 cockapoos !


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Fantastic update, thanks!! Can you take a photo of the three of them next week - woud LOVE to see that, as I'm sure JD and others would . So lovely that you can train them together x


Hi Harri
Yeah I'm sure we can do that and I have to say this we've just viewed your pics of Luna and she looks fantastic


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Did you go to Lorraine at ICT dog training? How fab that there were 3 cockapoos in one class - we missed the last 2 sessions due to holiday - wonder if I could join your class for the last 2 - that would be so funny - 4 cockapoos !


Hi Nadine
Yes its same as you did and there's 5 puppies on the course and I think they normally have 6 so I can't see a problem give them a ring


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

High Everyone
Just a quick update on our second puppy lesson.....first part of lesson basically went over what we had covered last week, which all went well We then introduced the recall, the puppies where placed on a long line the instructor took the pup some 20 feet from you and then using a sound that you have developed to get their attention and then once you had their undivided attention recall your puppy with a command you want to use....Once you had them back you could or should have taken hold of your puppy I chose to get him to sit and then I gave a reward....a raised eyebrow from instructor..but I felt that was better than grabbing collar and then rewarding!, must learn to do as I'm told Jeannette did as she was told and quite frankly Milo ducked away from grabbing the collar...I have since tried my method on a much further recall with Milo, he returned, sat and got his reward and further freedom was permitted and I feel this achieved the aim better. I realise sometimes that the situation demands that you just have to grab your dog but I felt that this was the wrong time to do it....other than that we did not do anything else new. Our home work this week is to introduce the heel around you... and to continue with what we have already covered...as you may detect I am a little unsure the way things are going but on the plus side Milo & Alfie get to socialise with other pups for an hour
PS Sorry Harri forgot to take camera for pics of Milo, Alfie & Buddy together I will try to remember next week


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Mick i think my husband is also thinking the same way as you ha ha 
But for me (whos never done anything like this before its great considering i havent got a clue) I do feel though that prehaps its the teacher thats not making it all that fun if thats the right word??

Love the fact that the three poo's seem the most confident and bright out of all the dogs ! roll on saturday


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds fun for the pups....but dog trainers like horse trainers I've found to be a dogmatic bunch on the whole. I've found a really good one, Hetty at Black Jack Dog Training, she also our locom vet and an international obedience and agility competitor on top of that she's Dutch....bit more liberal in approach. I haven't been with Buzz and Yum-Yum since January but need to get back to it now all the Summer pups have (well nearly) gone.

Julia xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

What I don't understand is the Instructor has her dog with her so why not brief, demonstrate then get one student and puppy out front and let them have a go! This way only one puppies moving one owner giving commands or encouragement and only one clicker going off I feel if we do it this way you will see better results not only learning from doing but also learning from observing others. Maybe I'm wrong but the less distractions at this stage the better and once puppy is working then start to add one or two distractions I would be interested in other people's ideas


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes sounds like a better idea ,everytime another clicker goes Buddys head zooms around (food food!!)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Our intructor does do one or two pups at a time while the others watch. 

Check out http://www.blackjackdtc.com


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Our instructor does it that way too(same as JD)'s, however there are two classes going on in the hall at the same time ( separated by a row of chairs) so it's a bit cramped,very noisy and quite hard to concentrate. The plus side is that If you have a pup that learns very quickly it gets promoted to the other class so youdo not spend weeks going over things you don't need. i think Betty willstay in the beginners class - she is far too interested in doing her own thing


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Our intructor does do one or two pups at a time while the others watch.
> 
> Check out http://www.blackjackdtc.com


Wish i lived near you they sound really good


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I sort of never grasped the clicker click - Treacle just got everything really quickly & TBH didn't need the click!
She obeys commands without it - and did so at the training classes!
Her recall is not fool proof - but thats her nature - she does come back eventually but socialising is always her priority!
In class she got bored - we missed the last 2 - but she sits , lays down , waits , comes when called [without distraction] and is generally a good girl so far!
Walking to heel will take some practise but am going to work on that next.
I have ditched the clicker! Whoops!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Nadine
We are very much the same as you although I am sticking with the clicker for now but have to admit both our pups don't really need it and also for those who have not done anything like this I feel it gives them the basics of getting your puppies to do what you ask them to So it has its place I just think it could be made a little more interesting for both pups and owners alike.


----------



## twored (May 25, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> What I don't understand is the Instructor has her dog with her so why not brief, demonstrate then get one student and puppy out front and let them have a go! This way only one puppies moving one owner giving commands or encouragement and only one clicker going off I feel if we do it this way you will see better results not only learning from doing but also learning from observing others. Maybe I'm wrong but the less distractions at this stage the better and once puppy is working then start to add one or two distractions I would be interested in other people's ideas


Hi Michael,

We're doing training as well - 3 of 6 done so far and our trainer(s) do exactly what you suggest. (plus 3 separate sessions of puppy socialisation).

They explain, show us (usually with one of our puppies) and then we each get to do it separately whilst the others watch and learn. It works really well. As she says - although it's a little embarrasing if you mess up, we tend to learn more from watching the others. Also the trainer can easily see what we're doing wrong and give us helpful hints.

They too concentrate on rewarding good behaviour and getting the dogs to learn that they need to earn their rewards - food, attention, freedom, play etc by doing what we ask. 

She has this really good phrase "keep them busy so they won't go self employed".


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> What I don't understand is the Instructor has her dog with her so why not brief, demonstrate then get one student and puppy out front and let them have a go! This way only one puppies moving one owner giving commands or encouragement and only one clicker going off I feel if we do it this way you will see better results not only learning from doing but also learning from observing others. Maybe I'm wrong but the less distractions at this stage the better and once puppy is working then start to add one or two distractions I would be interested in other people's ideas


I fully agree, wont be returning to our puppy chaotic, tis a shame


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> I fully agree, wont be returning to our puppy chaotic, tis a shame


Well we had our 4th lesson this weekend of which I have mixed feelings about. After consolidating what we had covered in our previous classes we moved on to getting our pups familiar with different objects they had placed out a push chair, childs toy, umbrella and the Instructors dog. For me this is where it all went wrong all the puppies showed no problems with any of the objects until they had to approach the Instructors dog who I can only describe at best unsociable one bye one we approached the dog and one bye he growled at each and everyone of the pup's even having a full blown snap at Alfie who jumped back yelping and clearly frightened throughout this the Instructor has holding her dog tightly(obviously not tight enough) All the pups just wanted to be sociable and not one of them displayed any aggression whatsoever What did this achieve 
On the plus side to complete the class the Instructor placed out some simple obstacles, small 'A' frame, step, tunnel and some weave poles. This was enjoyed by all pups and owners alike We have one class left but will see it through now if only to make my feelings felt.....I knew I would struggle at times with these lessons due to my experience with working dogs but I went ahead with them for the sake of our puppies but when I look at everything it certainly was not value for money These are some of my issue's
A. Dim lighting in a barn with damp sand to work on
B. 3 different instructors
C. All puppies in close proximity of each when expected to work
D. Having to take your pup in to a dark stall when recall's where preformed 
E. An aggressive adult dog
F. Very little demonstration
G. Pups and owners all working at same time in confined spaces.

I could go on......but wont I'm sure it could have been done much better


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I only attended 3 lessons and felt that we had enough of monotony!
I am relieved that we did not make the object familiarisation class!
Sorry I passed the details on - but the first theory lesson looked promising - if you find a good class Mick, please let me know.
Treacle picks things up quickly and I would like to do more with her.
Did you have Lorraine?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> I only attended 3 lessons and felt that we had enough of monotony!
> I am relieved that we did not make the object familiarisation class!
> Sorry I passed the details on - but the first theory lesson looked promising - if you find a good class Mick, please let me know.
> Treacle picks things up quickly and I would like to do more with her.
> Did you have Lorraine?


Yes we had Lorraine for the first lesson which was the theory then Heather for two and another who's name escapes me for the last two. I don't doubt that they are knowledgeable people but its just not presented right in a good environment, I am also sure other's will have got more from it than I did. I will do my own training now but will be looking for some agility classes when they are old enough and I would like to do 'Flyball' sometime


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Such a shame these classes have been a disappointment. Ours starts on Wed and everyone raves about them but we'll see. We'll keep you posted!!

Harri x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Basil and I start on Tuesday! We can compare notes. 

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be interested to go tomorrow - class 3, but I haven't been yet as busy past 2 weeks - my daughter Ciara has been going with Izzy. Been very impressed with Ciara's reports, she's even brought notes home on the lesson plan.


----------

